# Omega 3’s



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello,
I’m curious about supplemental omega 3’s. How much, what brand, results, good, bad or? There’s so much information out there it’s confusing. Please shed some light


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

jcris said:


> Hello,
> I’m curious about supplemental omega 3’s. How much, what brand, results, good, bad or? There’s so much information out there it’s confusing. Please shed some light


Yes, very important for skin and coat health. I give raw fish daily to meet these needs but otherwise I would supplement with human grade fish oil or preferably krill oil. Lack of fatty acids leads to dry itchy skin and poor coat quality.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

First you need to know what is in his food.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Michigan Gal said:


> First you need to know what is in his food.


Yep. Commercial kibble essentially contains a multivitamin. Additional supplements on top can throw the ratio out of whack. 

Talk to your vet about this, but adding an occasional whole sardine (packed in water, not oil) might be beneficial.


----------



## vandog (Mar 30, 2019)

I do give mine a supplement because I have to make sure there is no fish or fish oil in her food. I talked to her vet, gave him the information on the food that she eats and he determined that she would benefit from a supplement. I wanted to make sure that I wasn’t giving her too much.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

vandog said:


> I do give mine a supplement because I have to make sure there is no fish or fish oil in her food. I talked to her vet, gave him the information on the food that she eats and he determined that she would benefit from a supplement. I wanted to make sure that I wasn’t giving her too much.


Peggy's has added vitamin A and D, so I only occasionally give her a cod liver oil capsule as a treat. She goes nuts for them.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Yep. Commercial kibble essentially contains a multivitamin. Additional supplements on top can throw the ratio out of whack.
> 
> Talk to your vet about this, but adding an occasional whole sardine (packed in water, not oil) might be beneficial.


THIS. You don’t need to add typical vitamins to kibble, those are already added. You end up with expensive urine. A few extra Omega 3s certainly won’t hurt, though. They’re very good for anyone, really.

As for sardines, I’d make sure that they don’t have any salt added. Canned foods are typically crazy in sodium levels, but I think sardines should be a good way of getting omega 3s cheaply.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

What about krill oil?


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

There isn't a lot of research on krill oil yet. There's a theory that the omega 3s in krill oil may be more bioavailable, but the science doesn't support it (yet?). The human standards are still anchovies and sardines, and I stick to those for the dogs. Of course, dogs aren't humans and have different needs and digestive processes, so this is subject to change as more data is published.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks Liz,
I’ve read similar articles. Are you familiar with a DVM Andrew Jones? Watched a webinar yesterday about bioavailability of krill and fish oil. Tempting to try but don’t want to create stomach issues for the girls. My Belle last night was really struggling. She could not settle down, was panting and looked afraid. I think she experiences dementia to some degree. I just petted her and tried to distract her. Took her for a short walk Didn’t seem to help. Took about an hour for her to settle. Such a sweet girl 
My best to you and Mia


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh, poor Belle. I haven't dealt with dementia yet, but I know some folks here have.

I'm off to google Andrew Jones...


----------

